# Help on feeding mealies



## monmon004 (Dec 14, 2011)

My Fuu doesn't seem to like the smell of mealworms.
Everytime I place the mealworm near his nose, he always turn his head. I've also tried on cutting the mealworm to put some of it's juice over Fuu's mouth so he'll lick and get the taste of a mealworm, but when the mealworm is near, he's avoiding it even my finger with the mealworm's stain when I cut it (it's a disgusting thing to do but I did it hoping Fuu will eat it).
I've also tried putting it on his food dish with his regular food so when he accidentally bite the mealworm, he'll have a taste of it, but when I went back to check on him the whole food dish wasn't touched.  

My Mei also, I think she doesn't like the mealworm's taste. I've put mealworm juice on her mouth, yes it was successful and she liked it. But nothing happened. It seemed like she has no interest on mealies at all. Also tried putting the mealworm with her food on the dish, she ate her regular food but not the mealies.

Any idea/suggestion you might wanna give would very very much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## monmon004 (Dec 14, 2011)

:?: :?: :?:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't think that every hedgie likes mealies. Although many of them do. Don't give up. It took a few tries before our Cholla discovered that he loved mealies. And several months before our Pepper would eat them as well. 

You can keep trying different ways of giving them to him. Sometimes I put them in the food dish, sometimes I hide the aliens for them to find, sometimes we give them with an open hand, sometimes we place them in front of the hedgie & sometimes we pinch them in our fingers (although I can't do that with Cholla anymore, he gets too excited & bites my finger. :lol: )


----------



## monmon004 (Dec 14, 2011)

But it seems like he don't like the smell
everytime the mealworm is near his nose, he always turn his head


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

What are you feeding the meal worms? Are they live? canned? frozen?


----------



## monmon004 (Dec 14, 2011)

they're alive
I don't know 'cause I just bought a few from a petshop here.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would try letting them stay at room temperature and feeding them, they might have been eating something funky at the pet store, or even haven't eaten in a long time. I know Inky turns his nose up at random mealies. He loves em, but once in a while there will be one that he will NOT eat. Even feeding them softened pieces of his own kibble might help entice him.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I would feed them something you know they like...or grind up some of their kibble for them. I have my own farm but even if I buy some to top up my supply I don't feed them to Hazel unless I've had them a bit and fed them what I feel is ok. I've seen some weird stuff in pet store bought meal worm farms.


----------



## monmon004 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try that. But is it okay if II won't just feed them meallies???I mean, if it's in human, it's just like a snack right???


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

They should get some form of insects on a routine basis if possible as it's natural diet for them. ..most people feed several meal worms or crickets regularly with a base diet of 2-3 brands mixture of quality kibbles. You may want to check out the diet section. I feed mine 4ish meal worms a day plus kibble / veggies / meats / egg, different most days. Apparently meal worms are high in fat so too many is not a good thing. Crickets are supposed to be better for them ( mine doesn't care too much for them but will eat them. I hate the jumpy little buggers tho ha)


----------

